# The Secret World



## Lightfire (22. April 2012)

Moinsen zusammen,
durch eine Mail von einem grossen Spiel Publischer bin ich bei Videos zu "The Secret World" gekommen, und muss zugeben das mich das Game irgendwie schon reizt  aber so ganz steige ich nicht da hinter welches Genre das genau ist? Weil irgend wer um welches Genre es sich handelt? 

danke Light


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. April 2012)

Das ist ein MMO mit ungewöhnlichem Ansatz: The Secret World: Wir enthüllen neue Geheimnisse und begeben uns selbst in den Londoner Untergrund

/moved to MMO-Forum


----------



## Jor-El (13. Mai 2012)

Dieses Wochenende läuft da doch die "Open-beta".
Hat da jemand vllt. schon Infos?


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (14. Mai 2012)

TSW ist recht interessant, konnte letztes we auch an der beta teilnehmen u muss sagen das ich positiv überrascht bin, sei es von der Grafik, Story und dem neuen skillsystem, wenn es alles ordentlich umgesetzt wird, wird dieses Spiel sicher ein guter tip werden.


----------



## Malkav85 (14. Mai 2012)

Hab leider keinen Key bekommen, aber ich spiel schon fleißig das Facebook Game mit. 

Bin dem Szenario sehr angetan und werde mich das Spiel auf jedenfall holen.


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (15. Mai 2012)

@malkavianchild  im offiziellen tsw Forum wird meist bekannt gegeben wo man for Free Beta Keys bekommen kann bei gamespot uk z.b.  Denke das für das kommende we wieder irgendwo Keys zu ergattern sein werden.


----------



## kaepernickus (15. Juni 2012)

So, Client heruntergeladen, alles installiert und eingestellt... jetzt kann das Beta-Wochenende losgehen  
Bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## nulchking (15. Juni 2012)

Habe heut nen Beta Key fürs WE im Postfach entdeckt, grad geladen mal schauen wie es ausschaut interessiert mich eigentlich nicht so sehr..

Edith:

Ich raff gar nichts bei diesem Spiel xD
Ich glaub das kann man nur spielen wenn man gut drauf ist, schaut ganz okay aus aber in meinem Kopf ist die ganze Zeit nur WTF?


----------

